# school district



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

So I just emailed my school district superintendent informing him that the schools renovations maybe in violation of the RRP Law. At the pre-bid meeting they were asked and both the architecht and school said they were not too concerned. We will see if I get any response. I'm not turning anyone in but I think the government should follow the laws as well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Of course they're not concerned.All responsability falls on you,the contractor.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are acting as their own GC on this one.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

There is tear out and replacing windows plus painting all going on. It is going to be impossible for one trade to follow the law when the others are not. And since the school did not hire an outside GC to contract it but they are doing it with there guys overseeing it I think they are responsible. Plus they should have to inform the students parents I believe at least from my understanding of the law.


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm interested to see if you hear anything back.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would be interested if there were a way to report this and the school board get the hammer put down on them for not spec'ing that RRP be followed. 

I guess its considered commercial so no rrp yet?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schools apply under certain conditions,


> Child-occupied facility means a building, or portion of a building, constructed prior to 1978, visited regularly by the same child, under 6 years of age, on at least two different days within any week (Sunday through Saturday period), provided that each day's visit lasts at least 3 hours and the combined weekly visits last at least 6 hours, and the combined annual visits last at least 60 hours. Child-occupied facilities may include, but are not limited to, day care centers, preschools and kindergarten classrooms. Child-occupied facilities may be located in target housing or in public or commercial buildings. With respect to common areas in public or commercial buildings that contain child-occupied facilities, the child-occupied facility encompasses only those common areas that are routinely used by children under age 6, such as restrooms and cafeterias. Common areas that children under age 6 only pass through, such as hallways, stairways, and garages are not included. In addition, with respect to exteriors of public or commercial buildings that contain child-occupied facilities, the child-occupied facility encompasses only the exterior sides of the building that are immediately adjacent to the child-occupied facility or the common areas routinely used by children under age 6.


Source

And from the EPA FAQ

So maybe there is no kindergarten, or it may have been tested and cleared.

You might try addressing the School Board at a public meeting.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with Chris's post.

However, think of the tremendous liability of thousands of parents who learn that their children were possibly exposed to lead based paint hazards. Especially, when a permanent lowering of IQ is one of the consequences.

I would think the super would be interested in http://www.azsba.org/static/index.cfm?action=group&contentID=148


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I got emailed back and told basically its not their problem but they would be willing to talk about it with me if I want. The problem is they have to take the lowest bid by law and they took bids from noncertified firms. I think they should be liable.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Talk to the press. Call your congressperson. They might have to take the lowest bid, but they still have to take it from whomever is following the laws.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I did not even bid it and do not want it I just thought it was interesting that the Government might not even follow their laws.


----------

